# Muscle Spasms, nerve etc?



## bails007 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if anyone can help 

I have a 7 year old chihuahua who out of the blue seems to have a muscle / nerve spasm in her neck. Seem to be towards the left part of her neck, i only notice this when shes relaxing in her bed, my lap etc. When she looks up its like her head jolts back but moving left to right is fine
Shes still eating, playing, walking, jumping up ok. No other signs apart from that. I can put pressure on it and shes fine no wimping or crying etc from her.
Shes on pain relief medication but no change as yet
Obviously really worried, have an appointment at the vets end of the week but just wondering if anyone has had this in your chi's

Sarah


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I would get her adjusted by a Chiropractor.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree IF you can find a chiropractor that does animals.


----------

